# Lots Of Waxes For Sale At The Mo?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Is it me, or does there seem to be an awful lot of waxes up for sale in the Personal Sales Section (Detailing Items Only) section? 
:tumbleweed:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Noticed this too, just none I want  :lol:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Too many impluse buys i think...:thumb:

& im guilty of that too...


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Aye, some people seem to collect way too many waxes. I have a collection of about 4 waxes, of which I only ever use one!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Only have 2 wax 2sealant and about four polish personally i think any more is stupid. Get one that you like, learn its capabilities and run with it.
Never understood weekend warriors buying 100 pots of wax to use stupidly by splitting bonhet into four. And using four different then splitting every other panel and doing the same.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Hype = sheep = sad face = for sale


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

That sums it dj cheers


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

As above. However, after trying sealants, and a change of vehicle I'm going back to waxes. so just to add balance there will be some Polished angel and Werkstat for sale soon!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Impulse buying! I'm the same, need a clear out myself.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Hype = sheep = sad face = for sale


Or, I bought them despite very little being written about the two main ones I have up there AND as I wrote at the start of my thread, I have two kids and a very demanding job which means I have zero time to even wash the car.

Some people on here just want to be the know it all.....

Smart ar5e = the need to be liked = hero comments on forum


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Its year of the coatings me think.SJ.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Just too many waxes and not enough time to use them. Every wax I own is a brilliant wax I suppose the hype determines which one is flavour of the month. On the plus side the buyer is getting a bargain.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

They all look the same anyway :tumbleweed:















*Runs for cover* :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Variety is the spice of life 😜


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't say any more than the norm. Wax has been changing hands since I first joined here.

People of course swap back and forth from sealants etc and now especially nano/ceramic sealants which can, if you wish, eradicate waxing all together.

I've been there, a waxer, then sealant, then ceramic, then back to waxing on my personal car. 

There will always be a place for waxing, always. It's the personal touch, the Sunday afternoon finishing touch, the pièce de résistance if you will.

Hype is rife because that's what detailing products that are average are built on, it'll always be the same. Some people eventually realise that and keep the good waxes. Other times it's because having a £1000 worth of wax in your fridge that in essence would last over 100 years on your own car, is a bit silly.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Impulse buying! I'm the same, need a clear out myself.


Erm Lusso!


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Only have 2 wax 2sealant and about four polish personally i think any more is stupid. Get one that you like, learn its capabilities and run with it.
> Never understood weekend warriors buying 100 pots of wax to use stupidly by splitting bonhet into four. And using four different then splitting every other panel and doing the same.


We buy lots of waxes because we can and because we like to do so. The fact that some of us have enough waxes to last many lifetimes is irrelevant. My wife has many pairs of shoes but unbelievably just two feet. She is never going to wear out all of them. Is it any different? Does it matter? And while I'm on a roll with my question asking, just why is AllenF so grumpy all of the time? Answers on a postcard to.......Weekend Warrior, PO Box W4X :wave:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Quite simple really 
Same old same old day in day out.
Then two hundred people pop up with answers some of which border stupidity others border total disbelief.
People seem to lack the ability to either 
A. Read thehreads before posting about the SAME subject day in day out.
B. Are so incompetent at cleaning a car with some if the questions then they would probably be dangerous with a bloody bucket of water.
C. Want to open a top notch detailing business because they have just wadhed a car for the first time rather than use the local car wash, without having the first idea then come and ask completely stupid questions about it expecting everyone to wipe their ar5e for them.
GRUMPY .... no i say what i mean and mean what i say.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I love stuff being for sale on here, the more the merrier. It allows me to buy with confidence, should i not like it when i get it, and gives me the chance to buy things others have bought and not enjoyed thus them not loosing too much. Its win win all round, a rare treat these days


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

AllenF - read your post again , have you been on the sherbet


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope maybe im the only one that actually reads things fully.
Take a read of the front page of this forum section READ all threads ( excluding stickeys ) you will see what i mean......
Nuff said


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

It's the words AllenF not the content.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

So asking questions that seem silly annoys AllenF??

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282335 - Can I use polish that comes with a Bigfoot on a Rotary?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296535 - How much is fleet insurance?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281753 - Does the LSP make any difference?

Now I'm not a religious man, but the quote "let he who is without sin cast the first stone" seems right at this point......

Come on, this forum used to be a place without egos or attitude and if one person chooses to do something another doesn't then so be it; night still follows day and the world still turns.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I apologise if my post has sparked an offensive on Allen. There was no intention to do so. I actually enjoy reading his posts, and whilst they may sometimes be curt and to the point he is very generous with his vast knowledge which benefits many of us. Every forum has its loveable characters and he's one of them.......despite coming across as grumpy!!! :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Why are they plenty for sale?
Because every ones tried fuso and ads wax simples.
And sniffed odk wax


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm always surprised when I see so many people spending so much money on wax. 

I had also noticed more waxes on sale and noticed a couple of brands to be more commonly for sale. 

With the extra supply it does seem prices are beginning to get a bit lower too . 

There seems to be far more manufacturers of wax and it seems lots of people are more than willing to buy and try. 

We will probably see more waxes feeding down the chain.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Bevvo said:


> I apologise if my post has sparked an offensive on Allen. There was no intention to do so. I actually enjoy reading his posts, and whilst they may sometimes be curt and to the point he is very generous with his vast knowledge which benefits many of us. Every forum has its loveable characters and he's one of them.......despite coming across as grumpy!!! :lol:


Hasnt caused offense at all mate
After twenty plus years in this game i can take it.
Oh yeah how do i wash micro fibres. Is black hole really the best and what is the best sort of water to use.
Same old same old


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

alxg said:


> So asking questions that seem silly annoys AllenF??
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282335 - Can I use polish that comes with a Bigfoot on a Rotary?
> 
> ...


No what REALLY p1sses me off and a lot of others that just bite there tongues is being asked the same question day in day out because you are either too stupid or too incompetentent to do a simple search . OR better still just read the thread two down where exactly the same question has three pages of replies


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I have enough car shampoo to last at least 6 years at my current rate of washing the car, but love trying different ones and will no doubt get some more. 

Ultimately as a hobby part of the joy is trying new products even if some of them are hyped up (e.g. For QDs FK425 was all the rage until the pretender BSD came onto the scene). And if I buy a product I don't like I can try swapping or selling it on the forum. 

There are a lot of repeat questions but I tend to just skip over those (remembering that no doubt I asked a few of them in my time!) But can be interesting to watch how the answers can change with new products.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, and yes Blackhole is probably the best 'filling' glaze ;-)


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't know if people are falling out of love with wax or just clearing out, but yes, there's definitely a big jump in the number of waxes being sold or swapped right now.

Had a big wax clearout earlier this year when I realised my wax haul had got out of hand. I'm not interested in collecting waxes, I want products I will actually use.

That said, the combination of Waxstock and a few sale offers has seen my waxes grow again, another purge is needed soon, but not while the sale and swaps section are still awash with waxes.

My current wax haul (excluding sample pots):
Bouncers Vanilla Ice
Bouncers Fortify
Bouncers Looking Sweet (Rim wax)
Auto Finesse Illusion
Auto Finesse Essence
Autosmart WAX
Soft99 Fusso Coat Light
Soft99 Authentic Premium

Way more wax than I will ever use.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep I agree there is more wax than normal. 

I put up a few to thin out the collection as just not using them. 

Plus personal situation where I could do with the money at the moment. 

It has went abit crazy. Got waxes that won't use cause there rare etc 

My wax list is still big

Sv oynx 
Sv autobahn 
Sv shield
Sv bos
Sv rollsroyce 
Bouncers blue lagoon
Bouncers custom
Bouncers fortify 
Af dillusion 
Af illusion 
Aw desirable 
Soft99 authentic
3x PolishAngel waxes


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

AllenF said:


> No what REALLY p1sses me off and a lot of others that just bite there tongues is being asked the same question day in day out because you are either too stupid or too incompetentent to do a *simple search *. OR better still just read the thread two down where exactly the same question has three pages of replies


I think people may be more sucessfull with searches if posts were not littered with so many posts which are not constructive....
I appreciate this post adds to that point, however, if we were to read a post and either:
A. answer and/or help in some way
or
B. nothing beneficial to say then dont post..

Then it would be a better place
A place easier to execute that useful search function and get a conclusive answer

*To the point:*
Lots of waxes are good in a way. So different to apply and styles vary. The pleasure in applying is good enough to justify a few if you can afford it. So it's good to have a forum to sell and buy so easily and with trust.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

This thread has certainly developed into an interesting debate!

At the end of the day, the amount of wax (or any other commodity in fact) one buys is, ultimately, a matter of personal choice, is it not. 

I'm pretty sure, contrary to what some on this thread appear to believe, there are no rules governing the amount of wax which you (as a free-thinking human being) are able to purchase - subject to your available funds of course. Some people buy for pleasure, some people because they cannot resist the newest / latest craze, others because they think they may be able to make a few bob on one of the exclusive and / or high end waxes. There are any number of reasons why people buy as many or as few waxes as they do.

Clearly, too, the fact that there is a reasonably buoyant second-hand market on the DW forum means wax is considered a valuable commodity - supply and demand, and all that. As Otto alludes to above, we should welcome the fact that there is a forum where one can buy and sell, for example waxes, in relative safety from / to a knowledgeable audience of people who are genuinely interested in the commodity.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Suba said:


> I have enough car shampoo to last at least 6 years at my current rate of washing the car, but love trying different ones and will no doubt get some more.
> 
> Ultimately as a hobby part of the joy is trying new products even if some of them are hyped up (e.g. For QDs FK425 was all the rage until the pretender BSD came onto the scene). And if I buy a product I don't like I can try swapping or selling it on the forum.
> 
> There are a lot of repeat questions but I tend to just skip over those (remembering that no doubt I asked a few of them in my time!) But can be interesting to watch how the answers can change with new products.


FK425 was all the rage because it is superb, strange comment to make considering you joined not that long ago! BSD is not even in the same sector as FK425.

FK425 would still show up some "finale" QDs on the market. That is fact.



Suba said:


> Oh, and yes Blackhole is probably the best 'filling' glaze ;-)


Not sure if sarcasm or not.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I keep buying waxes and then deciding that actually i don't need them and then have to sell them on again.

My latest purchase is the Waxstock Angel Wax wax box that i bought and paid for postage and now thinking i probably don't need it also thinking about moving on Fusso Coat Light AGAIN lol


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

gally said:


> FK425 was all the rage because it is superb, strange comment to make considering you joined not that long ago! BSD is not even in the same sector as FK425.


When I joined the forum FK425 was mentioned a lot(!) and was seen as one of the 'stand-out' QDs.

BSD seems to have taken over in a lot of the same conversation threads since then and FK425 doesn't seem to get quite the same level of praise it once did.

I have both FK425 and BSD and both are excellent products: I would argue they do in fact occupy the same sector.

The comment was a reflection on detailing fashions and highlighting a possible reason why people buy products only to ditch them shortly afterwards, even though they have a very good product already.

Blackhole? Yes a slightly tongue-in-cheek response to AllenF's post, though in my experience is one of the better filling glazes.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The fact you're comparing FK425 and BSD shows a massive lack of knowledge of both products use and aim.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for some vantage to pop up:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Otto said:


> I think people may be more sucessful with searches if posts were not littered with so many posts which are not constructive....


I have a feeling that this is a separate thread topic all of its own. What I'm
noticing is that it's getting closer to the "blinded leading the blind" here, with
any "old hand" daring to raise his or her head above the parapet getting very
unjustly treated indeed.

At one time DW was all about seeking and maintaining the highest standards 
within the detailing hobby / profession. I'm really not sure that this holds true 
any more. However, as I've said, that's really the subject of a separate thread.

I'm not looking to sell any of my waxes; I might yet live for another 67 years 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> I have a feeling that this is a separate thread topic all of its own. What I'm
> noticing is that it's getting closer to the "blinded leading the blind" here, with
> any "old hand" daring to raise his or her head above the parapet getting very
> unjustly treated indeed.
> ...


It lost its way when threats of legal action was getting talked about on members.
That's when the pros thought enough and all went to Facebook.
Imo anyway


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Good thread :thumb: 

Probably the only thread in a while that I recognise all the usernames. 

All I'll say is it's human nature to want your latest thing to be favorite and want others to like it too. I can't remember the last time I heard someone moaning about their new car? I certainly can remember people moaning about their last car, or the car they've had for while. Like many I don't use all the waxes I've got regularly and should probably move most of them on... Where? Well the only place it's going to sell is here and if I couldn't sell it here I wouldn't buy more than one through the risk of wasting money.

I tend to stick to the same polish, clay etc but shampoo, LSPs & top up sprays are all things I like to try new ones in. Having said that I'm not that bothered anymore, I've got my favorites and although they don't suit everyone I don't care, some would say they shouldn't even be used together but again I really don't care.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

gally said:


> The fact you're comparing FK425 and BSD shows a massive lack of knowledge of both products use and aim.


Perhaps I'm being grumpy but I don't think there was a need for such a comment. The point I was making wasn't actually about comparing two products in use but rather how over a relatively short time one product has fallen out of favour and another has come into fashion. This was intended to be in the spirit of the original post.

However, I would genuinely be interested in why FK425 and Sonax BSD would not necessarily be considered in the same category - I'm still learning so would appreciate an explanation from someone more experienced.


----------

